# 21° Festival Internazionale “A. F. Lavagnino” MUSICA e CINEMA



## Davidrivero (Jun 8, 2021)

Buenos dias. Soy nuevo en el foro. Comparto un en, as de competición. Quizás ya lo hayas publicado. Disculpe mi inglés porque soy español y uso un traductor. Buenos días a todos.




__





Festival Internazionale A. F. Lavagnino - Musica e Cinema


Festival Internazionale A. F. Lavagnino - Musica e Cinema



www.lavagninofestival.it


----------



## Manfred (Jun 8, 2021)

Any idea how to view the film that participant’s would be scoring to? Thank you!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi Manfred, from reading some of the entry information (see link: http://www.lavagninofestival.it/2021/EN/mobile/index.html),
I think that it is the usual “pay first” procedure before you see the film to be scored.


----------



## Manfred (Jun 8, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Hi Manfred, from reading some of the entry information (see link: http://www.lavagninofestival.it/2021/EN/mobile/index.html),
> I think that it is the usual “pay first” procedure before you see the film to be scored.


I think you’re right. I made that mistake recently with another contest/event, so I think I will pass on this one. Once bitten...


----------



## Davidrivero (Jun 8, 2021)

Tengo la sensación de que es así. En el reglamento que dejó a continuación, habla de tres películas para elegir. Como Es DESPUÉS Pará, quizas lo planteen. Http://www.lavagninofestival.it/2021/EN/mobile/index.html


----------



## Davidrivero (Jun 8, 2021)

I have the feeling that it is so. In the regulation that he left below, he talks about three films to choose from. As it is for later, perhaps they will raise it. I ignore it.








Banco concorso 2021 EN


Banco concorso 2021 EN




www.lavagninofestival.it


----------



## ojczeo (Jun 12, 2021)

have anybody attended? What kinds of movies are available?


----------



## Davidrivero (Jun 12, 2021)

I have not participated


----------



## Jofamusic (Jun 16, 2021)

Ciao a tutti,
Ho inviato un'e-mail lamentandomi del pagamento anticipato del concorso. Sono italiano e sono riuscito a parlare con frasi chiare e convincenti. Non sapevo ci fosse una competizione vicino a casa. Che meraviglia, parlano la mia lingua!!!!!!


----------



## Jofamusic (Jun 16, 2021)

Questa la risposta dell'ufficio promozione concorso:


Questo è nostro. Concorso per 12 anni, deciso anni fa, quando il M° Bacalov era Presidente di Giuria. 

La durata sarà di circa 4-5'. 

Le immagini dei 3 video tra cui scegliere quello da musicare verranno inviate solo a tutti i partecipanti, dopo la scadenza delle iscrizioni (29 agosto prossimo). 

Spero che vi stiate aspettando se è interessante… se decidete di partecipare! 

vi auguro buon pomeriggio


----------



## ptram (Jun 16, 2021)

Jofamusic said:


> Questo è nostro. Concorso per 12 anni, deciso anni fa, quando il M° Bacalov era Presidente di Giuria.
> 
> La durata sarà di circa 4-5'.
> 
> ...


It doesn’t sound exactly "Italian"!

Paolo


----------



## Jofamusic (Jun 16, 2021)

ptram: Can you explain to me the meaning of your statement. Thank you


----------



## Jotto (Jun 16, 2021)

Es posible ver las peluculas antes pagar?


----------



## Jofamusic (Jun 16, 2021)

No non è possibile. Prima paghi e dopo puoi scaricare i 3 films


----------



## Davidrivero (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## ptram (Jun 16, 2021)

Jofamusic said:


> ptram: Can you explain to me the meaning of your statement. Thank you


The answer from the festival is written in very poor Italian, as if it was someone who more or less knows Italian, but doesn't speak it as his or her first language (or even the second).

Paolo


----------



## Jotto (Jun 16, 2021)

Jofamusic said:


> No non è possibile. Prima paghi e dopo puoi scaricare i 3 films


Capito


----------

